# Ugent Sabrina Needs Help



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

ACC is taking Sabrina to the vet.
Fran H has paid for the office call.
PLEASE donate to her care

call Vicki at SkyCrest Animal Hospital

727 - 461-4960

please call needed to add right area code!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Stubborn but wonderful you are!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey the number is wrong...

it is a 727 area code!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

GoldRocksMom said:


> ACC is taking Sabrina to the vet.
> Fran H has paid for the office call.
> PLEASE donate to her care
> 
> ...


What info do we need to give when calling in a donation? Do we need any of ACC's info?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tell them it is for Sabrina the Golden girly at 3 30 

I am headed there now


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Just say it is for Sabrina the golden at 3:30
being brought in by Jenna


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Just tell them it is for Sabrina that Jenna is bringing in at 3:30. The staff are aware. I will post when we have an update on cost and diagnosis.

THANK YOU everyone that can help this baby girl...only 9 mos old!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I just called and said I was donating for Sabrina, the golden. That was it...simple


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

please call and lets keep this post up at the top
thoughts and prayers for Sabrina


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

lol...........we're all trigger happy on this one!!!


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

That was quick and painless. I gave what I could


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Bless you! Hopefully we'll have more info soon!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

every dollar counts

9 months old and needs veterinary care
poor sweet girl is still wagging her tail
thoguhts, prayers and dollars please


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is ACC going to call one of you to update on what is needed?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

yup...I'll post here as soon as she calls me...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

any news Jellybeans mom?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Good news so far. Vet can't find anything obvious wrong on exam. Doing fecal and HW test right now. Will update when I hear more...


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

telsmith1 said:


> :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


I am with ya on that.

Hooch


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's just a horrible hookworm infestation. Bill is all paid and medication is started to get our girl feeling better.

Thank you to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing from my six kids.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

that is awesome!

hugs and kisses to Sabrina
now smile Jenna!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great news guys. I hope Sabrina has a speedy recovery from the hook worm.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Even though todays visit was covered, I just talked to the vet's office and follow up shots, etc are going to be needed so you can still donate to help cover future costs.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so happy to hear that's all it was. now the fun part - when she does start pooping you'll wonder why you wanted her to! LOL


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a relief! Speedy recovery to Sabrina


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy it's nothing serious!.ACC will you try to keep her?.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Everything is done, you all rock! It wasn't a bad visit at all! I can cover the rest of her care with no trouble. You saved me in a rough spot after Chrissy drained me... but all is well. As usually, I freaked out about nothing. Gee... go figure! LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

woooooooooohoooooooo, that is great news  You all rock!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Jellybean's mom said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's just a horrible hookworm infestation. Bill is all paid and medication is started to get our girl feeling better.
> 
> Thank you to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just saw this update - that is AWESOME news! Hooks are horrid.


----------

